# Poll: Which design would yo prefer



## hbk_rey (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## KuanR (Jun 7, 2016)

Damascus 1


----------



## uncle wong (Jun 7, 2016)

Dama #2


----------



## MAD777 (Jun 7, 2016)

Damascus 2

Nichia 219b 
14500 battery 

You have me excited just by asking the question! LOL

Oh, and can you ship it today?


----------



## th8tredude (Jun 7, 2016)

Dama 2


----------



## Ladd (Jun 7, 2016)

Dama 2
Like trits in the tail


----------



## akhyar (Jun 7, 2016)

Dama 1.
My reasoning is that as damascus pattern has many stripes, a cleaner looking design with less grooves will bring out this stripes even clearer


----------



## HorizontalHunter (Jun 7, 2016)

Dama 4. 

Bob


----------



## write2dgray (Jun 7, 2016)

Dama 4


----------



## m95c (Jun 7, 2016)

Dama 1 if you can make a clip for it, if not dama 2


----------



## hbk_rey (Jun 7, 2016)

m95c said:


> Dama 1 if you can make a clip for it, if not dama 2


Yes, there is a clip too.


----------



## m95c (Jun 7, 2016)

hbk_rey said:


> Yes, there is a clip too.


Then dama 1


----------



## gunga (Jun 7, 2016)

Dama 4. The clip seems a bit thin. (Narrow) .


----------



## Slayer1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Dama 1


----------



## JohnnyMac (Jun 8, 2016)

#4 for me. Those flats in the tube will show off the grain in the damascus beautifully. The smaller grooves in the other designs won't. My only suggestion would be to change the tear drop cutout in the head. I hate that if overflows the head and takes that little nick out of the ring behind the head. It looks more like a nick in the head and the teardrop in the head looks wrong to me. I'd rather see an oval relief in the head that stays inside the head itself without going over.


----------



## Eric242 (Jun 8, 2016)

JohnnyMac said:


> #4 for me. Those flats in the tube will show off the grain in the damascus beautifully. The smaller grooves in the other designs won't.


That´s what I think as well. Especially #2 will disrupt the dam pattern too much in my opinion.

Eric


----------



## Jannojj (Jun 8, 2016)

Dama4 with 14500


----------



## kellyglanzer (Jun 9, 2016)

Drama 1


----------



## mcbrat (Jun 9, 2016)

Dama 1


----------



## Str8stroke (Jun 9, 2016)

My preference is 4. I like: how the tear drop that continues onto the body, head trit. I would probably consider getting rid of the smaller groove in the body. My thinking here is it would make it a tad cleaner. But, I guess it is hard to really tell until you see Dam in person. That extra groove could actually make the pattern look better, almost 3Dish, if you will. 

Thanks for the offer of input. Good luck on your adventure sir!


----------



## Mobileschoney (Jun 9, 2016)

I would vote for Dama 4 as well.


----------



## hbk_rey (Jun 10, 2016)

More pics of #4, a little change. Removed the groove, looks better now. It might be the final design.


----------



## KuanR (Jun 10, 2016)

I vote for dama 4 instead of 1 now


----------



## tab665 (Jun 10, 2016)

i voted dama 3


----------



## MAD777 (Jun 10, 2016)

I change my vote from #2 to #4.


----------



## GeoFong (Jun 10, 2016)

Dama #4 with change less grooves


----------



## w86250 (Jun 11, 2016)

Dama 2


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 10, 2016)

Dama4, love the trits...


----------



## Offgridled (Jul 12, 2016)

Dama #4 . Wow. Beautiful. Great work!


----------

